# [Gothic3] Was muss man als Magier beachten?



## Arkasi (14. April 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab mir vor kurzem sowohl Gothic 3 als auch einen neuen PC besorgt und will das Spiel mal als Magier angehen, weil beim 2er war ich eh Nahkämpfer.

Bei Teil 2 konnte man ja einen Charakter verskillen und ähnlich sieht es auch beim 3er aus. Was muss ich als Magier also vom Start weg beachten?

Macht es Sinn, gleich voll auf alte Magie zu skillen oder muss man zwangsläufig auch zum Schwert/Speer/... greifen und sollte daher ein paar LPs hier einsetzen? Womit läßt sich Magie gut kombinieren?

Ich stehe noch ganz am Anfang, bin gerade nach Reddock gekommen und habe noch keine Quests gemacht oder besonders viel gelevelt (bin aktuell lvl 3, kurz vor 4). LPs sind logischerweise Mangelware.
Was für Zauber würdet ihr mir für den Anfang empfehlen - die kosten ja leider alle LPs.

Hat schon wer von euch das Spiel als Magier durchgespielt? ISt das gut machbar oder eher hardcore im Vergleich zu den anderen?

Hat die Fraktion, für die man sich entscheidet, irgendwas mit den Möglichkeiten des Charakters zu tun, wie es bei Gothic 2 war? Also dass man als Rebell zwingend Paladin wird, o.ä.?

Falls wer hilfreiche Tipps auf Lager hat - immer her damit!


----------



## Herbboy (14. April 2007)

also, so wie ich gehört hab sollte man erst spät auf magie umstellen. wenn du anfangs nicht auf stärke skillst, dann hast du wenig chancen.


----------



## pirx (14. April 2007)

Arkasi am 14.04.2007 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat schon wer von euch das Spiel als Magier durchgespielt? ISt das gut machbar oder eher hardcore im Vergleich zu den anderen?


Ich hab versucht von Anfang an als reiner Magier zu spielen und habs dank andauerndem Mana-Mangel aufgegeben.


----------



## Homerclon (14. April 2007)

Arkasi am 14.04.2007 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Teil 2 konnte man ja einen Charakter verskillen und ähnlich sieht es auch beim 3er aus. Was muss ich als Magier also vom Start weg beachten?


Verskillen kann man sich nicht wirklich.
Ich war am ende ca. lvl 80 und da ich nicht mehr wusste wohin mit meinen LP (mein Char konnte bereits alles im Nahkampf und konnte fast genauso gut mit dem Bogen umgehen) hab ich auch noch Zaubern gelernt.



> Macht es Sinn, gleich voll auf alte Magie zu skillen oder muss man zwangsläufig auch zum Schwert/Speer/... greifen und sollte daher ein paar LPs hier einsetzen? Womit läßt sich Magie gut kombinieren?


Wichtiger als Altes Wissen ist anfangs wohl eher das Mana.
An eine menge Altes Wissen kann man nur durch Lesen kommen, guck mal ins World of Gothic Forum, da ist glaub ich eine Liste.
Aber du kannst es dir auch einfach machen und das 100AW Savegame nutzen, das gibts dort auch.



> Hat die Fraktion, für die man sich entscheidet, irgendwas mit den Möglichkeiten des Charakters zu tun, wie es bei Gothic 2 war? Also dass man als Rebell zwingend Paladin wird, o.ä.?


Nein, man kann den Helden völlig frei entwickeln.
Man kann sich eh keiner Fraktion anschliessen, man kann sich nur zwichen den Göttern entscheiden.



> Falls wer hilfreiche Tipps auf Lager hat - immer her damit!


Bevor ich zuviel müll erzähle(hab nicht als Magier gespielt), sieh dir diesen link(klick mich) an


----------



## shimmyrot (14. April 2007)

Habe es fast exakt nach dem  Guide gemacht und bin damit recht gut gefahren, am Anfang viel in Altes Wissen investieren, wenig in Mana und sich versuchen mit dem Schwert durchzuwurschteln und immer Tränke brauen was das Zeug hält.


----------



## Arkasi (17. April 2007)

Danke Leute, ich habe mal versucht einiges der Guides umzusetzen, aber Magier ist am Anfang wirklich unlustig. Man putzt zwar alles in Sekundenschnelle weg, aber dann kommt die Downtime, weil man irgendwelche Pflanzen und Pilze futtern muss 

Auf leicht ist es aber irgendwo noch akzeptabel, auf einer schwereren Stufe würde ich es so nicht probieren wollen.

Gibt es eigentlich irgendeine Möglichkeit, dass der Held seine Waffe schneller zieht? In der Wildnis laufe ich nur mehr mit gezogenem Bogen rum, damit ich die Gegner rechtzeitig sehe. Wenn irgendein Tier nahe rankommt, ohne dass ich eine Waffe draußen hab, muss ich hoffen, dass ich noch weglaufen kann.
Ist das bei den anderen beiden Klassen besser?

Kann man irgendwie ein Autoloot einstellen, sodaß der Held immer alles von Gegner oder Truhen aufhebt?


----------



## Homerclon (17. April 2007)

Arkasi am 17.04.2007 09:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es eigentlich irgendeine Möglichkeit, dass der Held seine Waffe schneller zieht? In der Wildnis laufe ich nur mehr mit gezogenem Bogen rum, damit ich die Gegner rechtzeitig sehe. Wenn irgendein Tier nahe rankommt, ohne dass ich eine Waffe draußen hab, muss ich hoffen, dass ich noch weglaufen kann.
> Ist das bei den anderen beiden Klassen besser?


Nein, aber du kannst auf die Musik achten, die wechselt nämlich wenn ein Gegner in der Nähe ist.
Und die Vegetation runterstellen, dann siehst du die Tiere und Pflanzen besser.



> Kann man irgendwie ein Autoloot einstellen, sodaß der Held immer alles von Gegner oder Truhen aufhebt?


Leider nein.


----------

